# Mahler's 10th vs.Nielsen Flute Concerto



## Radames

Both in concert on the same night in Montreal. Don't hear either in concert much. The Nielsen will be inexpensive - it's the McGill college symphony. Very good orchestra though. Mahler by the Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal, not the better OSM. Still a good orchestra on most nights. What to do? I'm probably doing Mahler even though I did hear the 10th complete once a few years back. Not sure I will ever get to hear that Nielsen in concert if I skip it.


----------



## Ukko

To each his own. The Nielsen Flute Concerto is a gem. If *I* had a chance to hear it live, _*I*_ wouldn't pass it up.

[and I ain't even a flute fan]


----------



## PetrB

My rule of thumb would have me choosing, instantly, the work I had not ever heard performed live -- no brainer, really.


----------



## ptr

Difficult choice! All depending on what is on the bill with Nielsen; I see two great unknown variables (for me); conductor and soloist.. I would probably go for Mahler with the available information (Guessing that it will be Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting the Mahler, the few things I've heard with him both live and recorded have been decently positive!).. 

/ptr


----------



## Radames

ptr said:


> Difficult choice! All depending on what is on the bill with Nielsen; I see two great unknown variables (for me); conductor and soloist.. I would probably go for Mahler with the available information (Guessing that it will be Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting the Mahler, the few things I've heard with him both live and recorded have been decently positive!)..
> 
> /ptr


The main work with the Nielsen is Brahms' 2nd Symphony. And I am leaning towards going to upstate NY for that in concert at the end of this month. So that weighs in favor of the Mahler 10th. And yes it will be Nezet-Seguin conducting. So it may sell out - they often do with him conducting.They love their native boy. I wasn't sure he would even make time to conduct Montreal's minor orchestra when he got the big job in Philly. Hmm - that's a way to make the decision. If it sells out I walk over to McGill. But even if it sells out I always have been able to get a ticket. Last year a music critic gave me a comp ticket to a sold out concert. At intermission he told me how he was chatting with Jannick before the concert.


----------



## Celloissimo

Nielsen is rarely performed in my area, and I speculate in general, so I personally wouldn't miss the opportunity. I hadn't even heard of this Flute Concerto!


----------



## Radames

Now I'm leaning towards the Nielsen. I can skip the upstate NY concert with Brahms 2nd and go to MA for Mussorgsky'e Pictures.


----------



## hpowders

Lucky you have that choice. Around here the choice is you want to

1. Catch a gator?

2. Board up the windows for the next hurricane?


----------



## Radames

hpowders said:


> Lucky you have that choice. Around here the choice is you want to
> 
> 1. Catch a gator?
> 
> 2. Board up the windows for the next hurricane?


I could never live anywhere that was not within reach of at least 2 major orchestras.


----------

